# Ride height



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm looking for the ride height factory spec for my 1967 gto harldtop.
Also want to know where to take measurements I.e. From the ground to the top of the wheel well or from the center of the wheel to the top of the well or somewhere completely different. Can anyone help?


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Ride Height*

Your Factory Assembly Instruction Manual (FAIM) will have that information in the first couple of dozen pages or so. I didn't look at my FAIM for my 70 Goat, however in the FAIM for my '69 Chevelle the information is in the form of a chart.

The measurements are from the floor to the bottom of the frame. The chart in the FAIM will tell you how far from what point on the frame to make your measurements.


----------

